# B.Jorgenson cabinet install



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Has anyone installed B.Jorgenson Cabinets? My question when attaching the drawer guides in a blind cabinet do you need to make your own mounting point in the back of the cabinet to keep the plastic mounting bracket from sliding from side to side.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry, not familiar with those.

Look on the paper work or on the Label to see if the company has a web address, if not you might try and Google the company name and find their web site. There will likely be "Help" link there. 
It's worth a shot.

Sorry I couldn't help more. - Len


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Grandpalen got it worked out today.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey grandpa I like your name.Wow that's what my little grandson calls me too better in my opinion than grandad eh what'dya thunk. Alistair


----------



## ctg152 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey Chipy,

Here's a link to the B. Jorgensen Instruction Manual.

http://www.cabinetstogo.com/pdf/BJorgsen_Assembly_Instructions.pdf

Happy Holidays!

ctg152


----------



## Fauxfreak (Jan 5, 2015)

I am not sure if this is the right forum but here goes. I am looking into buying these B. Jorgsen cabinets in the Victorian Ivory line but I already have some custom cabinet I have made I would like to keep. Does anyone know if these doors and drawer fronts can be bought separately so I can mix them in with the cabinets I want to keep and paint and use my own crown molding, fillers etc.?


----------



## susannechoudhary (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey Chipy, I had also went through such a situation while renovating my kitchen. I was in contract with some third party consultant, so I was able to complete renovation successfully. I know one of köksluckor consultant which may help you to sort out.


----------

